# New place in Worthing, West Sussex



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

There's a new brew bar opening this week in Findon Valley, on the main road into Worthing, called The Coffee Camp. First came across these guys when they were running a mobile bar out of a VW camper in Horsham markets. The standard of coffee was fantastic and I imagine they will do the same here so very much looking forward to trying it.


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

> Worthing


Update

This place is now in full swing and the standard of coffee is fantastic. Their main espresso is a Colombia Suarez but they have guest coffees on brew. Nick the owner is very passionate and knows his stuff. Probably the best coffee I've had in England. Good cakes too.


----------

